# Wii Midia v0.1 alpha



## Richy Freeway (May 5, 2008)

http://www.console-scene.info/forums/wii-h...v0-1-alpha.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> After months of coding and porting and ripping and rewriting Wii Miidia as I like to call it is about to be released into the wild. I have a few people beta testing it now and helping me work out some bugs. Wii Miidia is something that many people I hope will enjoy as I put alot of time and effort into this project.
> 
> Wii Miidia as you can guess is a Media Center for the Nintendo Wii based off of XBMC. Since the Wii comes with it's own Weather Channel I had decided to strip the weather functions from Wii Miidia. There are still a few bugs that I am trying to work out but one of the best features this offers in my opinion is the ability to listen to Shoutcast Radio on the Wii. Right now this only supports streaming files and files stored on the SD Card, however since there is recent developments by SVPE I hope to be able to include USB Storage devices as well in the future.
> 
> ...



No download available yet...


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

ZOMG, excellent stuff.

Can't wait.


----------



## jan777 (May 5, 2008)

does this like

support dpg videos?

cause the mfe wii does but not too good,,,actually real crappy

but still,,,


----------



## cardyology (May 5, 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## noONE (May 5, 2008)

Awesome!

@Janjo777: Wtf, why would you like to watch DPG videos on the TV? ..


----------



## jan777 (May 5, 2008)

well aside from i only know sites to where i can download full movies but in dpg format,my cousins might also want to watch altogether and we cant be squeezed in such a small screen, so yeah i might want it on a tv


----------



## r3l4x (May 5, 2008)

This is great, now I'll be able to play anime on my tv that I can't play on my DivX player.


----------



## teonintyfive (May 5, 2008)

Sounds better than the other player that was released previously!


----------



## IxthusTiger (May 5, 2008)

Can I play DVD with this?


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> Can I play DVD with this?



nope, the wii isn't capable of playing a dvd movie.


----------



## rockpin (May 5, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> IxthusTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.

Video Support:
MPEG, MPEG2, MPEG4, DIVX, XVID, MOV, WMV, *VOB* and more.


----------



## jpxdude (May 5, 2008)

This is fantastic news, got many files i'd like to marathon off my machine onto the TV conveniently, and my divx/MP4 player is on the way out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another great use of the Wii!


----------



## Prime (May 5, 2008)

rockpin said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By "dvd" i'm sure alot of people, like me, thought "dvd movie disc"


----------



## Tbone182a (May 5, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> rockpin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't change the fact that this piece of software can playback VOB's. If it can mount the DVD-drive, it _is_ capable of playing a "DVD movie disc" (regardless of what that does to your laser... )


----------



## Whizz (May 5, 2008)

Well, the controls say:


Controls Are:

A = Play
B = Pause/Resume
- = Previous Song/Chapter
+ = Next Song/Chapter
Dpad Left = Rewind
Dpad Right = Fast Forward
Dpad Up = Change Aspect Ratio (NTSC/PAL/Wide/Standard)
Dpad Up + B = Zoom In
*Dpad Down = Change Visual in Audio mode / Change Subtitle in DVD Mode*
Dpad Down + B = Zoom Out
Home = Settings Menu
1 = Return to Main Menu
2 = Return Previous Menu
Power = Shutdown Wii

That doesn't mean it plays dvds, it might just read dvd files from say, an sd.


----------



## fischju (May 5, 2008)

Streaming with the wifi from a network would be awesome


----------



## notnarb (May 6, 2008)

Even if it can't read dvd's now, it won't be long before it is able to


----------



## Prime (May 6, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Well, the controls say:
> 
> 
> Controls Are:
> ...



Nobody said that means it can play dvds


----------



## teonintyfive (May 6, 2008)

By DVD mode it means .vob files.


----------



## Whizz (May 6, 2008)

It probably means it can play a VIDEO_TS folder. If you can fit it on your SD.


----------



## teonintyfive (May 6, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> It probably means it can play a VIDEO_TS folder. If you can fit it on your SD.


Well, there's this homebrew that lists files from usb drives, so if someone enchances it to read files too, perhaps you can see movies with an external drive.


----------



## felix123 (May 7, 2008)

Is this the killer app that would make everyone want to try Wii homebrew?


----------



## Hit (May 8, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> It probably means it can play a VIDEO_TS folder. If you can fit it on your SD.


What about a DVD Disc?!


----------



## sinbad33 (May 8, 2008)

The wii(modded) has been capable of playing dvd's for ages, almost since the beggining.... "wii beta dvd player", i've been using it for ages to play avi's and full dvd's... tho i will say the quality with divx is crap


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (May 8, 2008)

cant wait for this one


----------



## greatspirit (May 9, 2008)

The Wii is capable of running DL discs, it can easily play a DVD movie, the Wii isnt equipped with a crappy drive...


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2008)

greatspirit said:
			
		

> The Wii is capable of running DL discs, it can easily play a DVD movie, the Wii isnt equipped with a crappy drive...


Actually playing  DVD movies on the Wii will wear out the drive much faster than usual, so the drive isn't that great...


----------



## Rankio (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> greatspirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting information out of your ass doesn't count towards real proof.


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2008)

Rankio said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember reading that in the original post about the DVD player, which was made by the app authors.

I could be remembering incorrectly though.


----------



## Sonicandtails (May 10, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Rankio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Playing DL Discs in ANY drive causes it to wear out more. Everything wears out eventually.


----------



## 420 (May 10, 2008)

i guess ill just use it to play some XVIDs


----------



## KamuiX (May 10, 2008)

Also this famous USB external drive support code will be perfect add on for this project! 
Because Wii's drive will die soon enough if we let it read a bunch of media disks.


----------



## OSW (May 11, 2008)

this hasn't even been released to the public yet, and we are assuming it's all true...


----------



## lolsjoel (May 11, 2008)

Bad ass.  I'm really just jumping in to the homebrew scene for the first time today, so I'm really excited to see this all play out.


----------



## techforumz (May 12, 2008)

Tbone182a said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only two catches: CSS and SD-only. He stated that it would only read from the SD card at first. Also, nowhere did he mention DeCSS, libdvdcss, or anything similar. We can only hope... Also WiFi streaming would be nice for internet radio and the likes.


----------



## wiidsguy (May 13, 2008)

Any one know when it might be ready


----------



## SpaceJump (May 13, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> Any one know when it might be ready
> 
> QUOTEI hope to have this cleaned up and released for everyone in the next few days.


----------



## r3l4x (May 14, 2008)

wiidslover said:
			
		

> Any one know when it might be ready



It's probably going to be released the end of this week. At least that's what the author said on the Consloe-scene forum.

I can hardly wait to test this, it will be a real contribution to the homebrew scene.


----------



## DaWiis (May 14, 2008)

I have Xbox XBMC/360/PS3. 

But I'm really looking forward to this ;D 
Great job.


----------



## ganons (May 15, 2008)

i hope its not bs


----------

